# Spark plug boot mod



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey guys I just found out about the spark plug boot mod for my brute. We also have a 2010 sportsman 500 and was wondering if the plug boot also had a resistor in it


----------



## Mud magnet 2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Spark plug boot mod??? Is it in the how to's? What does it do?


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Ya should be basically u just Chang out the boots to ones without resistors. Runs better snappier better start ups


----------



## Mud magnet 2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool! Every little bit helps! Thanks!


----------

